# Anyone Else Get " Enjoy an upgrade to Business class" email?



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 5, 2017)

Just curious how widespread this is. I used to be a Select Plus member, but my Amtrak travel has dropped off to almost 0 especially on paid fares. Now that the AGR points are gone I haven't been traveling much at all. I just got the email below today. I do have a reservation on the books that will qualify, so pretty nice little gift. Just wonder if I am the only one?



> Dear XXXXXX, Because we value your membership in the Amtrak Guest Rewards® program, we're offering you the chance to experience Business class on Northeast RegionalSMwhen you redeem your complimentary upgrade by April 7, 2017.
> 
> Northeast Regional Business class isn't typical business class. It's Extra Class. You'll enjoy extra legroom, an extra car dedicated to you and other extras such as a complimentary non-alcoholic beverage, priority boarding at select stations and access to premium digital newspapers during your trip.
> 
> To redeem your free upgrade, call 800-307-5000 within 12 hours prior to your departure and reference your eCoupon number, [Redacted]. Or, print your coupon and present it to an in-station agent. Upgrade is subject to availability and may not be available on all Northeast Regional trains.


Terms and conditions below:




> Terms and conditions apply.Coupon is valid for one (1) upgrade from Coach to Business class on a single segment or leg of travel on Northeast Regional for travel between January 3, 2017 and April 7, 2017. Offer may also be valid on the Palmetto, Pennsylvanian, Carolinian or Vermonter, but only for travel between cities also served by Northeast Regional. Applicable rail fare must be paid. Offer is subject to availability; upgrade space is limited and will not be available on all departures. Offer may be combined with corporate discount, but is not combinable with any other discount, coupon or Amtrak Guest Rewards redemption travel. Travel blackout dates apply: February 17, 2017 and February 20, 2017. Not valid for upgrade to sleeping car accommodations. This Coupon and associated travel is not transferable and is valid only for the recipient addressed within this communication. The coupon has no cash value and is not valid for resale. Photocopies and reproductions will not be accepted. The Coupon number is unique to your Coupon and is valid for one use only. Buying or selling this coupon is prohibited and will invalidate the coupon. To redeem your offer call 800-307-5000 or present this coupon to an Amtrak station agent with your ticket or existing reservation confirmation within 12 hours of departure. Other restrictions or terms and conditions may apply.


Ugh looks like my title was too long. Maybe a mod can shorten it....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks to be targeted to NEC folks Steve!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2017)

I just got that email too.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just got the email. I wish I could use it on the Pennsylvanian to Pittsburgh, but Regional will have to do. As luck would have it, I'll be riding one tomorrow...hope they apply to the Track Friday sale fares!


----------



## benale (Jan 5, 2017)

I got the Email too. I'm select until the end of February. Since AGR instituted the new unimproved rewards dropping the 100 point minimum, I have traveled a lot less. At least this goes through May, so i may have a chance to use it.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2017)

I got it. Never had AGR status.


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 5, 2017)

My wife and I received the upgrade email. Living in Georgia it is a long shot that we will use it. However we will be in the northeast in late March for two weeks. Nice to know it is available if we decide to make an impromptu trip.


----------



## tim49424 (Jan 6, 2017)

I got one as well. I'm assuming it's because I rode in coach on the NER in October.


----------



## willem (Jan 6, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Looks to be targeted to NEC folks Steve!


I didn't get it (yet, anyway), but I did just get an Acela promotion (and I've received many over the years) even though I live in flyover country well removed from the NEC. AGR seems to be unconcerned with geography.

On the other hand, I did ride Acela about eight years ago, so maybe AGR just has a good memory and that's why the Acela offers keep appearing.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 6, 2017)

I got one, and I had very little paid Amtrak travel last year - none on the Northeast Regional.

Upgrade coupons would be far easier to use if they could be redeemed on-line or within the app. Having to call or go to a ticket window to cash them in is a PITA.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 6, 2017)

Not surprisingly, I did not get the email. I am Select Executive and have plenty of upgrade coupons which I routinely use on the NEC, although I live in Florida.


----------



## PVD (Jan 6, 2017)

Funny, I'm sitting on an Empire Service train as I type this (I know that wouldn't count) and I haven't gotten one yet.But I did a corridor trip recently, maybe later.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 8, 2017)

By the way, there are currently several promotions listed...one for the Acela, one for the Northeast Regional, one for booking via Amtrak.com and one for Coast Starlight Business Class. The Amtrak.com and Coast Starlight promos run until the end of 2017...I used both of those last year and earned 200 points each.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 9, 2017)

I got the email, and I am a Select Rewards member who now uses the Regional fairly frequently. I do have a question though: I use the student discount when the Saver fare isn't available, so would I not be able to use this coupon on one of those trips? Would it be the same with a AAA discount?


----------



## benale (Jan 9, 2017)

I've used the upgrade coupons a few times. You have to pay the full fare to use it.


----------



## StanJazz (Jan 9, 2017)

I received a 1-2-3 Free email from AGR. If I travel 3 times on Acela or Northeast Regional by Feb 28 I get 1 free round trip in the summer. I live in the Chicago suburbs and traveled NER one round trip in 2009. I haven't been Select for several years.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 15, 2017)

I used my coupon and it's still in my account...


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 17, 2017)

I was able to use this coupon on Saturday. Made the ride from MET to Richmond Staples Road much more comfortable. Was a nice well timed surprise.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 17, 2017)

I also got the BC bonus/extra TQPs on the upgraded reservation. Is this normal for upgrade coupons?


----------



## VAtrainfan (Jan 26, 2017)

I got the coupon but it's unlikely I'll be able to use it due to lack of free time


----------



## Triley (Jan 27, 2017)

Hmm... I never said anything earlier, but I received one too. :giggle:


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 27, 2017)

Triley said:


> Hmm... I never said anything earlier, but I received one too. :giggle:


It seems they're sending these out indiscriminately...have you noticed a signifcant increase in the number of BC passengers on your trains?


----------



## Triley (Jan 27, 2017)

Train2104 said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I never said anything earlier, but I received one too. :giggle:
> ...


I wish I could tell you, but it is so quiet this month work wise that I've only worked three train assignments this month, and they were all Acelas. I am curious to see the next time I'm on a Regional though.


----------



## uz1 (Mar 9, 2017)

benale said:


> I've used the upgrade coupons a few times. You have to pay the full fare to use it.


With coupons that have some exclusions like applicable rail fare must be paid and offer is subject to availability, I'm always skeptical as to what is the probability that I can use the coupon when I want. Since I was a little unsure of the terminology of "full fare" so I called AGR. AGR rep explained as long as it's not a discounted fare like AAA or the student rate you can use it. So a Saver fare would still be eligible.

It was also mentioned on the phone, that if you see space available online to buy a ticket, then you should be able to use the coupon. And for the most part on the NEC, there seems to be space available on most trains.

That being said, has anyone had experience where they were not able to use their coupon on a saver fare or when space was available in business class? Any thoughts on a perceived increased coupon usage closer to the expiration date of April 7.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 9, 2017)

Living in Nashville, TN, and having earned Select many years and Select Plus for the first time this past calendar year, I can never use all the upgrade or free access to sleeper lounge's. They just sit unused in my AGR Account.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 9, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Living in Nashville, TN, and having earned Select many years and Select Plus for the first time this past calendar year, I can never use all the upgrade or free access to sleeper lounge's. They just sit unused in my AGR Account.


Lots of us that live in "flyover country" and like to ride Amtrak and obtain status on AGR, end up sharing our coupons with others who can use them.
Just post here on AU and you'll find eager takers!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 9, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Living in Nashville, TN, and having earned Select many years and Select Plus for the first time this past calendar year, I can never use all the upgrade or free access to sleeper lounge's. They just sit unused in my AGR Account.
> ...


But how do you "deliver" the coupon via email?


----------



## districtRich (Mar 9, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


For the upgrades all you need is the alphanumeric code which is listed with the "coupon" in your account on the website. The lounge coupons are still paper though.


----------



## amamba (Mar 10, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


simply give out the code on it.


----------

